# Another new list of stopovers for Motorhomes in Spain



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Another list I have come across when looking for a next Aire
http://autocaravaning.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/rest-areas-spain.pdf 
As it includes several places in Zaragoza where I had only found one previously, I thought it may include some new information.

Alan


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Another list I have come across when looking for a next Aire
> http://autocaravaning.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/rest-areas-spain.pdf
> As it includes several places in Zaragoza where I had only found one previously, I thought it may include some new information.
> 
> Alan


Thanks for that, Alan.
I've added it to the section for Spain in:
Continental Touring Info:
Useful and Informative Continental Websites.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38368.html#38368


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Useful - but a word of caution: several of the stop overs mentioned are actually motorway service areas
Others may take a different view, but I would/do not stop overnight in such areas.



If you're pushed, there are bucketloads of stopover parking spots in any of the outskirts/suburbs of the city itself ....... we usually just drive in and find a quiet spot at the roadside in the suburbs and park up if needs be overnight......or in one of the villages outside the city and just off the main highway.

It's totally legal to park your MH on any road/place in Spain where other vehicles can legally park; if you then choose to stay/sleep in it, that's nothing to do with the parking legality.

Do remember though that you're only "parked" if you stay inside the vehicle, don't use chocks/ramps, and don't get the awning/chairs etc out, and don't dump/leak any liquids.....if you do any of those things you're then "camped" not parked.


----------

